# Timbro Rilevato



## Many-

Ciao ragazzi, come si dice un timbro, un bollo rilevato????
quello che si passa la dita e si sente che c'e un rilevo...
Grazie!!!!


----------



## Nurnen

Se ho ben capito ti riferisci a un timbro a rilievo.

Ciao.


----------



## Carthusian cat

Non _*in* rilievo_?


----------



## Nurnen

Carthusian cat said:


> Non _*in* rilievo_?


Credo siano due varianti entrambe valide, l'ho sentito sia con "a" che con "in". Però in un sito di filatelia ho trovato la variante con "a" http://www.vaccari.it/vnews/index.php?_a=2003&_c=&_f=&_k=&_m=7&_o=&_s=&_u=&_z=&_id=&_s=41&


----------



## Carthusian cat

Si, se si parla di timbri sembrerebbe così, ma ho il sospetto che il nostro amico si riferisca a un francobollo; quindi, sempre nel sito che hai trovato tu e precisamente qui, parlano di francobolli *in* rilievo.
Mah..


----------



## Nurnen

Carthusian cat said:


> Si, se si parla di timbri sembrerebbe così, ma ho il sospetto che il nostro amico si riferisca a un francobollo; quindi, sempre nel sito che hai trovato tu e precisamente qui, parlano di francobolli *in* rilievo.
> Mah..


Credo, in linea di massima, che potrebbero andare bene entrambi.
Comunque aspettiamo che Many ci dica cosa intenda. Purtroppo non conosco il portoghese e non ho un dizionario bilingue per poter vedere che significa _timbre_


----------



## Many-

Grazie ragazzi...
be, io non so spiegare molto bene...
pero è un bollo, stampa, timbre che fa un rilievo nel foglio...
ho una foto del istrumento che fa questo...
http://www.carimbosjuvenal.com/images/selo2.jpg 

Grazie ragazzi...


----------



## claudine2006

Many- said:


> Grazie ragazzi...
> beh, io non so spiegarlo molto bene...
> pero è un bollo, stampa, timbro che fa un rilievo nel foglio...
> ho una foto dello strumento che lo fa...
> http://www.carimbosjuvenal.com/images/selo2.jpg
> 
> Grazie ragazzi...


----------



## rocamadour

Many- said:


> Grazie ragazzi...
> beh, io non so spiegare molto bene...
> pero è un bollo, stampa, timbro che fa un rilievo nel foglio...
> ho una foto dello istrumento che fa questo...
> http://www.carimbosjuvenal.com/images/selo2.jpg
> 
> Grazie ragazzi...


Ciao Many-! 
Dopo aver visto la foto del link posso dirti che si tratta in effetti di un "timbro a/in rilievo", ma che molto più comunemente viene chiamato in italiano *timbro a secco*.
Ciao!


----------



## Marlotta

Credo si possa dire anche a sbalzo.


----------



## Marlotta

Qualcuno mi puó confermare se si puó dire timbro a sbalzo? ora mi é rimasto il dubbio :-(


----------



## rocamadour

Marlotta said:


> Qualcuno mi puó confermare se si puó dire timbro a sbalzo? ora mi é rimasto il dubbio :-(


Ciao Marlotta! 
Io ho provato a cercarlo su google (con tutta la diffedenza che nutro per i motori di ricerca), ovviamente virgolettato, e ho trovato le seguenti ricorrenze:
"timbro a secco" circa 18.300
"timbro a sbalzo" 0
Evidentemente la forma più utilizzata e diffusa è la prima, ma come senso sarebbe comprensibile anche la seconda. Credo comunque che l'espressione "a sbalzo" possa in genere essere associata non tanto alla carta quanto piuttosto ad altri materiali più consistenti, soprattutto in riferimento alla lavorazione (sto pensando per esempio ai metalli in lamine, come il rame e l'ottone, lavorati a sbalzo).
Ciao!


----------



## Giannaclaudia

rocamadour said:


> "timbro a secco" circa 18.300
> "timbro a sbalzo" 0
> Evidentemente la forma più utilizzata e diffusa è la prima, ma come senso sarebbe comprensibile anche la seconda. Credo comunque che l'espressione "a sbalzo" possa in genere essere associata non tanto alla carta quanto piuttosto ad altri materiali più consistenti, soprattutto in riferimento alla lavorazione (sto pensando per esempio ai metalli in lamine, come il rame e l'ottone, lavorati a sbalzo).
> Ciao!


 
Confermo che si usa il termine "timbro a secco" o "sigillo" (così si chiama quello usato dai Vescovi, per esempio).  
Corretta, inoltre, la tua spiegazione di "a sbalzo", che prevede l'uso di uno scalpellino o bulino e, pertanto, di materiali più resistenti della carta.


----------



## Juri

Sul "timbro a secco" non ci piove sopra.
Il *sigillo *invece e' un oggetto di metallo opietra dura, di solito anche un anello, sulla cui superficie sono incise lettere , stemmi ed altro che si imprimono sulla ceralacca ancora calda, per autenticare documenti o garantire la chiusura di lettere importanti. Qualche decennio fa lo si faceva pure sull'incrocio dello spago che teneva insieme i pacchi inviati per posta.
Poi c'e' ancora il "sigillo della confessione", i "sigilli alle porte", e il ministro della giustizia e' detto anche "guardasigilli".

I lavori a "sbalzo"sono i lavori artigianali _in rilievo_, che vediamo martellare in tutte le medine.


----------



## Giannaclaudia

Juri said:


> Il *sigillo *invece e' un oggetto di metallo opietra dura, di solito anche un anello, sulla cui superficie sono incise lettere , stemmi ed altro che si imprimono sulla ceralacca ancora calda, per autenticare documenti o garantire la chiusura di lettere importanti. Qualche decennio fa lo si faceva pure sull'incrocio dello spago che teneva insieme i pacchi inviati per posta.


 
Il sigillo viene ancora usato, anche a secco, dai Vescovi appunto, per documenti che devono avere il loro _imprimatur. _


----------



## _forumuser_

Aggiungerei che l'aggeggio per fare i timbri a secco (embosser in inglese ) si chiama *pressa a secco* oppure *timbratrice a secco*. Questo l'ho imparato frugando dopo aver letto questo thread, grazie.


----------

